# TTOC - Trip to the Seaside on Sunday - Update (at last)



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

After arranging numurous weekday evening events, I thought i would add a touch of variety and organise a weekend event suited to those of us who have young families but would also appeal to those who like to chill-out and cruise around on a Sunday afternoon.

I propose we meet at a pub car park a couple of hundred yards from Jcn 1 - M27 for 10.30a.m. ish. 
Maps with a set route throughout the New Forest will be issued. The route will take in some very nice villages and scenery and we may stop off for a refreshing drink half way around. The Forest has a max speed limit of 40mph so this should be a fairly laid back cruise. Once refreshed, we will set off again to our main destination - Lepe Country Park.
It has a large (pay and display) car park set up overlooking the Isle of White and the yatchs and cruise ships on the Solent. It has a very large flat grassy area just right for kicking a ball, flying a kite or even a chance for TTC drivers to take on TTR drivers in a game of rounders or cricket. If you dont have the enegy for running around, take a stoll along the beach (mainly stones but there are areas of sand for those wanting to bring their buckets).
There is a great kids playground and there is always an Ice cream van on standby.
So pack up the kids, dogs, granny, kites, footballs and a picnic (although a snack bar is also available) and come down to the south coast for a kick start to the summer.
Check out the link below for further info.
Hope you can come
Mark
http://www.newforest-online.co.uk/nfol- ... /lepe.shtm


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

At last - A decent, convenient weekend meet.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> At last - A decent, convenient weekend meet.


I have ordered sunshine too [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds like a nice idea Mark it's just a shame were so far away.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jog said:


> The Forest has a max speed limit of 40mph


Does it ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

Are you sure? ? ? ? ? ?
:roll:

Should be up for this, sounds like a good plan

By the way, what's with the "Pimp my Ride" white wheels


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Count me in, now where did I put my bucket & spade 8)


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

& the string vest .. knotted hanky. Vic  :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I haven't seen the sea in ages :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We have a sailing event to do with some customers nearby on the Saturday, so this will be a lovely way to spend the Sunday !

Helen and John


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

also.. I will bring my traction kite for those older kids among us to try . &

for those with younger Kids who need a treasure hunt try this

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_de ... 54465d0c39

I will bring My GPS along for people to borrow or those with Ipaq can have a go.. :roll:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

count me in!

what's the best pub for lunch in the area?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am up for this, I will have to persuade Hannah to miss her 3 hour Sunday morning at the gym session, but count us in.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

dibblet said:


> & the string vest .. knotted hanky. Vic  :lol:


We don't all have your good sense of dress code :lol: :lol: do we


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> count me in!
> 
> what's the best pub for lunch in the area?


Steve
Was thinking more of a quick refreshment and then an afternoon picnic at the beach.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

a picnic sounds like cracking fun. this being england and all, it might be worth having a wet weather plan.

anyway... i'll leave you with that thought. i'm off to dover in a few minutes... doing the audi uk gourmet tour in france over the next 5 days.

expect a more rotund me on my return...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Mark, that sounds like a cracking day out  I'm gonna try and make as many southern meets as I can while I'm down here , unfortunately I'll be in Blackpool for a stag weekend so I'm out. Sorry. Look forward to the next one. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

wilbur101 said:


> doing the audi uk gourmet tour in france over the next 5 days.
> 
> expect a more rotund me on my return...


and a full report with piccy's please !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

22nd it is then. 

I will try not to get lost this time :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

L7 said:


> Sounds like a nice idea Mark it's just a shame were so far away.


No it's not!! :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

wilbur101 said:


> a picnic sounds like cracking fun. this being england and all, it might be worth having a wet weather plan.
> 
> anyway... i'll leave you with that thought. i'm off to dover in a few minutes... doing the audi uk gourmet tour in france over the next 5 days.
> 
> expect a more rotund me on my return...


I 'booked' the Champagne Tour some months ago, but have heard nothing from Audi.

Do you have a contact I can chase?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I don't have the number to hand, but if you ring Audi UK in Milton Keynes and ask to be put through to Charley Demel in Marketing (or someone else in his team), I'm sure they can sort you out.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

So far we have 10 cars confirmed. I would like this to double if possible. As an added insentive (other than the sunshine, scienic drive, great company, chance to see TTotal in shorts  ) I am trying to get a pilot mate of mine to give us a very special TTOC flypast. If it comes off, we will have 3 Yak 50/52s flying in formation overhead and trailing smoke at no more than 500'    - just for us. A little extra for the kids (large and small  ).
Come on, add your name to the list.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark

Count me in..... infact I am trying to convince the wife to spend the entire weekend away - any plans for Sat night?

Kev


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Mark
> 
> Count me in..... infact I am trying to convince the wife to spend the entire weekend away - any plans for Sat night?
> 
> Kev


Track day Friday, Pi$$-up Saturday [smiley=cheers.gif] , Cruise and Picnic Sunday - Wow what a weekend. I will confirm Saturday night with Mrs Jog and let you know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What track day ?

What is a piss up?

:?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Three of these flying in formation with smoke trailing could be quite something for us TTers.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What is so special about three YAks in formation? I see them all too often :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> What is so special about three YAks in formation? I see them all too often :wink:


But you do live by the side of the airfield.
I was trying to offer an added insentive for people to turn up, thus increasing the turnout.
I know its not the Red arrows but I thought it would be something a little different.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark

You would get even more takers if you raffled a free flight!!!! :lol:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

if that were the case, I'd come twice

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Mark
> 
> You would get even more takers if you raffled a free flight!!!! :lol:


Unless I won there would be a SAM launched from my back garden :lol:

Agree with you about the added attraction, watching the YAKs in formation is quite a spectacle, I love it when they buzz the airfield before landing. Can you get them to do some aerobatics for us?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Could they do the 4 Audi Rings in smoke :? do you think?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


Unfortunately the zone over this part of the Solent is restricted because of the route into Southampton Airport. Light aircraft can fly in this area but only below 2000 feet which does not allow any room for error when doing acrobaticts so chances will not be taken. We may get a bit of wing tipping though.

Due to PPL restrictions related to paying passengers, I would not like to offer any form of raffle which might land the poilots in trouble.

Just to reinforce the fact, these guys have been trained to fly in formation and are very skilled. Its just a shame that we are limited by the location.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> which might land the *poilots* in trouble


There he goes talking Hampshire again :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Not as bad as my Wife...

Jargon...means running in Norfolk

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hee hee

Brings back memories, you are too young Damon to remember this (luckily!)










http://www.anglianmusic.co.uk/index.htm ... ~mainFrame


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Bu$$er. You have to arrange this on the weekend I've had full in my diary since last August. I'm in Barcelona this weekend at the Nou Camp so can't make it.

Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it was so dark last time I was looking for to looking around everyone's motors in the light!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like you have got the right weather on order:



> Sunday 22/5 Forecast in Detail for SOUTHAMPTON, ENGLAND
> View this data in Imperial | Metric units.
> Weather Today
> Day
> ...


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Guys - is this for TTOC members ownly or will stones / insults etc be hurled at me if I turn up without parting with my membership money (I Know whats keeping me....)

G


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

You are welcome mate, no TTOC membership required, its not a closed shop. But I'm sure you'll enjoy it more if your a member :lol: :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dubnut said:


> Guys - is this for TTOC members ownly or will stones / insults etc be hurled at me if I turn up without parting with my membership money (I Know whats keeping me....)
> 
> G


As Damon says, non-TTOC members are more than welcome to attend any TTOC event. As the club is so well structured and organised, it is a benefit for the club that all events organised by us "reps" are under the club banner.

As you can see, i have ordered the weather although the flypast is yet to be confirmed. :?

If anyone is going to be staying local to the New Forest on the Saturday night before, why not join us for a meal. See the separate thread started by Kev Totty.


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

Mark

Would have been good to catch up for the first time since CC, especially as the meet is so local.

...Just a shame it clashes with the Monaco GP :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DC said:


> Mark
> 
> Would have been good to catch up for the first time since CC, especially as the meet is so local.
> 
> ...Just a shame it clashes with the Monaco GP :?


Video or DVD recorder?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DC said:


> Mark
> 
> Would have been good to catch up for the first time since CC, especially as the meet is so local.
> 
> ...Just a shame it clashes with the Monaco GP :?


A shame indeed.
I am sure I have seen you around Southampton a few times over the last month or so. I will try to get a better look next time.


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

not if you blinked


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I now have to pull out of this event guys. Really sorry and very bummed. Unfortunately I now have to go and sit on a beach in the Bahamas for 5 days.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

What a bummer, bet you are dreading it.
See you at the national meet at this rate?


----------



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Well guys, as we pick up our new baby on Thursday, looks like we'll be joining you all.

New car + new TTOC member = 1st meet

See you on Sunday

Martin & Carla

8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Martin

You'll still be grinning on Sunday 

We could meet on A34 and cruise down, PM me your plans....


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> DC said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


No,no...you missed the point - 40th Birthday present, 4 days in Monaco with the wife and no kids...it's a no brainer :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > DC said:
> ...


OK - you are forgiven


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Mark , I'd love to make it but we've got an event on with some of the New York Fire Brigade, TV, Press etc. at Corbyn on the weekend. Guess I miss out again!!!! SOUNDS GREAT!  Have a good time
ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ANT said:


> Mark , I'd love to make it but we've got an event on with some of the New York Fire Brigade, TV, Press etc. at Corbyn on the weekend. Guess I miss out again!!!! SOUNDS GREAT!  Have a good time
> ANT


Ant

That's a big shame....just post your camera up to me so I can photo the events for you!!! :lol:

Bev (oops Wendy) would love to come to Torquay (men in uniforms etc....)

K


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

An update of the attendees so far.

Saturday night meal
Kev and Wendy
Mark and Andrea
John and Helen
Richard and Julie

Sunday Cruise
Jog +3
AudiTT260bhp
Gizmo750
TTVic
Dibblet
Digimeistter
TTotal
Omen666
MighTy Tee
Kev ToTTy
Dubnut
MrT.T
JRV (meeting us at Lepe)

Please pm me if you want my mobile number.

I will confirm meeting times and locations soon :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mark, might miss the start of the cruise, will get back to you when you post the times up.

I guess you'll still have the white wheels on after Friday 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Mark, might miss the start of the cruise, will get back to you when you post the times up.
> 
> I guess you'll still have the white wheels on after Friday 8)


No probs mate, I was going to start it off a bit later than originally posted anyway. I just need to work out how long the cruise will take.

With regards to the wheels, it really depends if I have time on Saturday to swop them back again.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Jog I also will have to pull out as I have an interview for employment in Holland tomorrow then I better spend the rest of the weekend with the wife and kids.

Hope you all have a good time. Vic


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Will be there at some point but maybe feeling a bit rough [smiley=sick2.gif] as it is FA cup final day on Sat.

Generally about 20 of us round one or others houses which usually turns into an all afternoon/night party [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Sorry Jog I also will have to pull out as I have an interview for employment in Holland tomorrow then I better spend the rest of the weekend with the wife and kids.
> 
> Hope you all have a good time. Vic


good luck with the interview... & I was going to bring a bucket & spade for you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any news yet Mark ? :?:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Firstly my appologies for the late information but I have been holding out for more accurate weather info. Secondly, I have not been near a PC since Wednesday morning which hasnt helped :? .

So to Sunday.
The weather as far as I can predict will be better in the afternoon so I propose the following;

Meet at 12 noon at the Sir John barleycorn pub which to those who dont know is approx 300yds south of Junction 1 of the M27.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... Hampshire+[City/Town/Village]&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf

I have planned a cruise throughout the forest which with a stop for ice creams / beer should take approx 1hr and 45 mins. I will be staying away from the busy parts of the forest and maps with meeting points will be issued should we get split up.

This should mean we are at Lepe for approx 2p.m.

The "fly past" is still scheduled but dependant on the weather conditions.

My mobile is 07768 305916 if anyone has any queries.

Can we please cross our fingers for dry conditions on the day and dont forget to bring kids, dogs, granny, footballs, buckets, spades and Picnics.

I will be keeping a close eye on this thread over the next day and a half so if you have further queries, please ask.

Cheers for now

Mark

PS please bring your PMR radios if you have them, we will use channel 7.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sun is shining this morning and the wind has eased down, and bright blue skies to the west (over Calshot and Lepe)

Looks like it should be a good day 8) 8)

See you at 12.

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep sun out this side too 

just waking up... packing my lunch .... :?:

see you all later ... [smiley=gossip.gif]

don't forget the sun tan cream :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Great route though the new forest and on to Lepe for a picnic lunch.

Laurie's flypast was very enjoyable and the weather held (just). Hopefully everyone had a good time.

PS - Why did the donkey decide to walk infront of the new TT?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep a good fly by. & a nice route through the forest.. I will be back on some of them routes.

Mark i told you there was treasure there, but it took your son to find it . :lol: ..

how about drinks at the Sir John barleycorn pub week before the national event :idea:

rich "I don't know why did the donkey walk out infront of the new tt"
must be better then Marks joke,,, why is the sea green :?:


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed it guys, only snag was watching the local wildlife walk out infront of Martin's week old TT!!!!!!!!

Road angel didn't see that one coming mate....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> yep a good fly by. & a nice route through the forest.. I will be back on some of them routes.
> 
> Mark i told you there was treasure there, but it took your son to find it . :lol: ..
> 
> ...


Because the sea weed :lol:

I realy enjoyed this afternoon. Sea air makes you very tired.
Thanks to all who braved the weather (which turned out lovely). I hope you enjoyed the flypast.
Thanks also to the newbies Graeme and Martin (and their better halves) for making the meet.
What shall we do for the next meet - imput welcome.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> how about drinks at the Sir John barleycorn pub week before the national event :idea:


Can't do that week!

If we get a nice evening then burger on Portsdown, or a visit to the "Pots"?

Likewise we went past a couple of nice looking pubs on the "way" to Ringwood or revisit Mudeford in daylight.... Prefer Tuesday/Wednesday or Thursday and a place with a garden and pub grub


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, thought this was cancellled...  we sat at home and did chores instead.

No computer at home so last message to me implied that this would not go ahead. Never mind, please inform me of the next one?

Thanks

John and Helen


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I tried to phone you 3 times yesterday to confirm, but just got your voicemail


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Really? No messages on it Richard, bloody thing will have to go ! :lol:

Seems like you all had a good meet, did Guy turn up I wanted to meet him , Black TTR..?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Phone went straight to voice mail - didnt leave a message though.

Guy didnt turn up either


----------



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry it's taken so long to respond guys.

Thanks for a great day. Carla and I thoroughly enjoyed it and are looking forward to the next meet.

As for the Donkey - Why did he choose to walk in front of my new TT? Perhaps he could see his reflection - vanity affects us all [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Phone went straight to voice mail - didnt leave a message though.
> 
> Guy didnt turn up either


Did you buy your phone from him? :lol: :lol:

I did  :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Did you buy your phone from him? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I did  :wink:


Oi! Less of that mate, people will think I sell the damn things for a living or something! ! ! 

Anyway, sorry that I wasn't able to make this but had several problems in the family recently and I just couldn't get away.

Currently trying to ensure that I can attend the Gaydon meet, partly because I think it will be fun, partly to finally meet that John geezer (or I will start to think I imagined him!!!) and also to get my RSTT's that I got from Imraan re-furbed before I get told again by some total arse that I shouldn't use the wheel rims as parking guides :x

PS How red is my face after two days of top-down motorway driving? Answer = very! Sunglasses have created "panda eyes" too, very fetching. Still, this weekend I will have my crash helmet on all the time hopefully so normal pasty white features will return I'm sure :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > partly to finally meet that John geezer (or I will start to think I imagined him)


*BOO !*


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Were there any pix from this event?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> Were there any pix from this event?


I have a few Steve, will post them soon  
Are you going to Gaydon on Sunday, and if so, are you cruising with us (we plan to stop off at Tescos Winchester for approx 7.10am.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Rownhams at 7:00am - aiming to get to Tesco's Winnall at 7:10am??

Are we flying mate? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its Rownhams at 6.45 in my diary shorty ! :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Rownhams at 7:00am - aiming to get to Tesco's Winnall at 7:10am??
> 
> Are we flying mate? :wink:


I would rather they be early, as we will not be able to wait very long at Winchester.
If we have to wait, it could mean that we miss the big meet up at Cherwell Valley at 8.30am.
There should be a lot of TTs at Cherwell for the final leg to Gaydon and I for one, want to be part of it  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh you tell him Mark ! So do I :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Its Rownhams at 6.45 in my diary shorty ! :roll:


Who's he calling shorty  
6.45am would be the ideal i think John. 
Perhaps we should continue this in the right thread, just to keep others up to date.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

look forward to seeing the pix.

unfortunately can't do the annual meet this year.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Its Rownhams at 6.45 in my diary shorty ! :roll:


How heightist! :x

Better watch out or you will get a punch in the kneecaps!

(PS If I'm not at Rownhams its because the wife has killed me when I tried to wake her up at 6:00am! hahaha)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What has this last page got to do with a "Trip to the Seaside"??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Give up, tell me Richard ? :?

:roll:


----------

